# Figurati!



## adritabares

Ciao,

Sono una studentessa della lingua italiana. Ho difficoltà per capire il senso della parola FIGURATI !!, o in che contesto è usata. Mi potreste spiegare come usarla correttamente.
Tante grazie

Adriana


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Ciao, Adriana!
Ti faccio un paio di esempi.
"Figurati che ho visto la mia amica in giro con i tacchi alti"; in questo caso sostituisce "immagina", cioè prova ad immaginarti che strano aver visto ...

"Non ho 2 centesimi di resto, me lo ricordi quando viene in negozio la prossima volta" Risposta "Si figuri!" In questo caso significa "lasci perdere, non c'è nessun problema".

Spero di averti aiutato.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao Adriana, e benvenuta!
Ti consiglio di dare un'occhiata a questa discussione del forum...


----------



## adritabares

Tante grazie a tutti e due !! sono esempi chiarissimi.

Ma il mio libro di studio si chiama "Un giorno in Italia" e nella pagina 196 del libro 1 c' è un'attività di collegare due colonne con queste formule, come esempio il libro ha collegato Mi raccomando con  Figurati senza nessuna spiegazione, a dire il vero non riesco a collegare queste due espressioni perché non posso abbinarli alcun significato. Perché i libri per stranieri sono così tanto confusi.

Un´altra volta grazie
Adriana


----------



## Necsus

Un po' difficile aiutarti per quanto riguarda il libro, comunque almeno per quanto riguarda _figurati_ spero che tu sia riuscita a chiarire.


----------



## adritabares

Cari foreri
Riprendo questo tema, per domandarvi: Il "figurati" , in certi contesti, può essere sostituito per "prego" ?
Tante grazie
Adriana


----------



## fortezza

ciao!
Esempio:
 a)"ti ho portato il cd che mi avevi chiesto"
risposta b): "grazie, lo hai già preso!Non ti dovevi disturbare!"
risposta a) : "figurati!"


----------



## Necsus

adritabares said:
			
		

> Riprendo questo tema, per domandarvi: Il "figurati" , in certi contesti, può essere sostituito con/da "prego" ?


Certo, Adriana. Anzi direi che è "figurati" che sostituisce "prego"!
E' una formula di cortesia, in risposta a qualcuno che ringrazia, e normalmente si usa "prego", ma in alternativa ci sono "figurati/si figuri/figuratevi", "di niente", "non c'è di che", "è stato un piacere", "quando vuoi/vuole/volete"... e forse altre formule che ora non mi vengono in mente.


----------



## adritabares

Necsus,

Grazie, soprattutto per la correzione, imparo tanto con gli errori quando mi rendo conto.!!!

Adriana


----------



## Necsus

Prego.
Eh sì, è lo stesso per me con l'inglese..!


----------



## LaPortaMA

FIGURATI!   significa "vedi?" "cosi' dici tu", "indovini"(troppo logico)  "vorrei".  "ma, avrei pensato..."

Tante belle parole in Italiano che son dificilissim tradurre literalmente.


----------



## infinite sadness

Il verbo "figurarsi" significa, tra l'altro, "immaginare cose non vere", da cui deriva il significato di "figurati!" come un modo cortese (a volte ironico) per negare o contraddire, ossia per dire "non è vero!".


----------



## ermannoitaly

Buongiorno / ciao a tutti

Figurati ! / Si figuri!

Mi viene in mente una formula abbastanza utilizzata in alcune situazioni dagli italiani :
in occasione di un acquisto, per esempio...
Nel momento in cui si contano le monetine relative ai centesimi, è possbile che ci sia uno scambio di battute di questo tenore :
Acquirente : - Mi scusi,ma mi accorgo che non dispongo dei tre centesimi/ cinque centesimi per raggiungere/pagare  l'importo totalizzato .
Venditore :- *Si figuri, ci mancherebbe !!!*
Naturalmente ciò potrebbe avvenire anche a parti invertite e cioè nel caso in cui il venditore si trovi nella condizione di dover conteggiare/consegnare alcuni centesimi (di cui non dispone) relativi al resto di una somma ricevuta in pagamento  
In  entrambi i casi si tende a minimizzare, risolvendolo, un piccolo problema e l'espressione  *"ci mancherebbe !!!"* va a rafforzare la disponibilità dell'interlocutore a rinunciare a qualcosa che invece avrebbe il diritto di  ricevere.
Sono stato sicuramente  prolisso, ma sarei curioso di sapere a quanti italiani/ lettori succeda di udire giornalmente/comunemente  tale espressione : *Si figuri !! Ci mancherebbe !!   *
"Ci mancherebbe !!",* in questo caso*, è comunque un'espressione di cortesia a mio avviso. 
Ho scritto ed evidenziato l'espressione "*in questo caso"* perché ho l'impressione che l'espressione (Ci mancherebbe !!) potrebbe essere legata ad un atteggiamento opposto* alla cortesia che io ho appena finito di  enfatizzare. 
Saluti
-----------
* per disappunto / stizza / etc...


----------



## marco.cur

Cortesia:
- Grazie
- Figurati! Per così poco!

- Ti dispiace se ...?
- Figurati! Ci mancherebbe!

Ironia, diffida:
- Prestami 100 euro; domani te li rendo
- Ci mancherebbe! (ci mancherebbe pure che non me li rendessi; è logico che me li devi rendere)


----------



## infinite sadness

Figurati se te li rende.


----------



## wolfbm1

Buona serata. 
Nell'agenzia di viaggi lavorano due giovani donne, di circa 25 anni. Il loro cliente è un uomo, si chiama Lorenzo e ha la stessa età. È venuto in ufficio per un viaggio programmato con amici in Toscana per Pasqua. Ha appena iniziato a parlare del viaggio con Gianna (si conoscono molto bene), quando la sua amica si avvicina, li interrompe e dice che un altro cliente ha appena chiamato e gli chiede dov'è il suo fascicolo. Quando riceve un messaggio da Gianna, ringrazia e si scusa per aver interrotto:
"Michela: Ah, ok, grazie. Scusate, eh..." 
 A questo Lorenzo risponde: 
"Niente, niente, figurati! Carina la tua collega, come si chiama?"
 E Gianna risposta: "Si chiama Michela ed è già occupata, se pensavi a qualcosa..."

Qual è il significato dell'espressione "figurati!" Lorenzo ha detto che "non era vero" che Michela ha interrotto la loro conversazione?

Grazie.


----------



## rcrivello

Significa _non occorre che ti scusi, la tua interruzione non è stata sgradita_


----------



## wolfbm1

Grazie rcrivello. Cioè, Michela dovrebbe immaginare che il fatto che abbia interrotto la loro conversazione non sia sgradito. In altre parole, Michela non può immaginare che sia successo qualcosa di spiacevole.
Figurarsi è un verbo transitivo: figurarsi qualcosa? Lorenzo nega qualcosa: Michela: Vi ho disturbato?, Lorenzo: Figurati! (Non è vero.)


----------



## rcrivello

_Figurarsi _è un verbo transitivo pronominale, ossia la cui azione si rivolge in tutto o in parte sul soggetto, segnalato dalla presenza del pronome personale atono, e significa _immaginarsi, rappresentarsi_. In senso assoluto, come adoperato nel tuo esempio, è tipico nelle formule di cortesia, come risposta positiva o negativa a seconda del contesto: _“Posso richiamarla più tardi?” “Si figuri!”; “Disturbo?” “Figurati, entra pure!”_


----------



## wolfbm1

In senso assoluto che è indipendente dal cambiamento del contesto.
_“Posso richiamarla più tardi?” “Si figuri!” (= Sì. Non ho niente contro.)

“Disturbo?” “Figurati, entra pure!” (= No. Entra comunque.)_


----------



## bearded

wolfbm1 said:


> "Niente, niente, figurati!


Sono d'accordo con le risposte precedenti. Vorrei solo aggiungere che quest'uso del verbo 'figurarsi' è ellittico, cioè c'è una parte di _frase implicita/sottintesa_ :  figurati! =immagina (parte sottintesa: _se puoi davvero avermi disturbato!_) = non è immaginabile che tu mi abbia disturbato!


----------



## wolfbm1

bearded said:


> Sono d'accordo con le risposte precedenti. Vorrei solo aggiungere che quest'uso del verbo 'figurarsi' è ellittico, cioè c'è una parte di _frase implicita/sottintesa_ :  figurati! =immagina (parte sottintesa: _se puoi davvero avermi disturbato!_) = non è immaginabile che tu mi abbia disturbato!


Molte grazie, bearded. Stavo aspettando una risposta del genere. 

La mia amica del corso di lingua italiana mi ha mandato via social un link al canale 'Easy Italian', le ho risposto: "Grazie mille".
E lei mi ha risposto: "Figurati!". Mi chiedo come dovrebbe suonare la parte predefinita dell'ellisse o "immagina se c'è qualcosa per cui essere ringraziato"?


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,
oppure più semplicemente


wolfbm1 said:


> Niente, niente, figurati (= non preoccuparti)! Carina la tua collega, come si chiama


----------



## bearded

wolfbm1 said:


> la parte predefinita dell'ellisse  "immagina se c'è qualcosa per cui essere ringraziato"?



Sì, secondo me la parte dell'elliss*i *sarebbe più o meno quella.
L' ellisse è un'altra cosa.


----------



## wolfbm1

alfaalfa said:


> Ciao,
> oppure più semplicemente


O: Niente, niente, immagina solo che ci sia qualcosa di cui preoccuparsi.



bearded said:


> Sì, secondo me la parte dell'elliss*i *sarebbe più o meno quella.
> L' ellisse è un'altra cosa.


Grazie mille.


----------



## Armodio

Bearded ha completato il quadro.
La formula è un modulo per voler far intendere al mio interlocutore che il dubbio nemmeno deve sussistere. Praticamente forma verbale ormai cristallizzata equivalente a un _macché._
Talvolta anche con sfumatura antifrastica (ossia allusivamente ironica): vedo il mio interlocutore indaffarato ed esordisco: _disturbo? _Lui con un po' di sopito umor bianco :_ Figurati!_


----------



## francisgranada

wolfbm1 said:


> Mi chiedo come dovrebbe suonare la parte predefinita dell'ellisse o "immagina se c'è qualcosa per cui essere ringraziato"?


Secondo me non esiste una "parte predefinita" precisa o esatta, si possono sottintedere varie "soluzioni" a seconda della situazione concreta.


----------



## giginho

Beh, ci sarebbe poi anche l'uso di "figurati" per negare e non solo come forma di cortesia....


Francis chiede 10.000.000 € a Giginho (stai esagerando, Francis!!!), il quale glieli presta. Giginho chiama Bearded e chiacchierando gli dice:

Giginho "Sai che ho prestato 10.000.000€ a Francis? Ha detto che tra due giorni me ne ridà 11.000.000"
Bearded: "Sì, figurati!" (sì, certo, come no! non te li ridarà mai!)


----------



## bearded

giginho said:


> l'uso di "figurati" per negare e non solo come forma di cortesia...


Mi pare un uso analogo a quello che Armodio al #26 chiama 'antifrastico/allusivamente ironico', ma qui siamo nel campo di una totale ironia negativa.


----------



## francisgranada

giginho said:


> Beh, ci sarebbe poi anche l'uso di "figurati" per negare e non solo come forma di cortesia....


Sì, questo si capisce. Secondo me già la formulazione "(ma) figurati!" suggerisce o offre (per dire così) il possibile uso ironico o negativo.



giginho said:


> Giginho "Sai che ho prestato 10.000.000€ a Francis? Ha detto che tra due giorni me ne ridà 11.000.000"
> Bearded: "Sì, figurati!" (sì, certo, come no! non te li ridarà mai!)


Ciao giginho . Se mi ricordo bene, allora si trattava solamente di 10.000 € e non era un prestito, ma un regalo da parte tua (grazie, comunque  ). Quindi bearded ha ragione, cioè _non figurarti_ che questi soldi li rivedrai  ...

(per chi non ci conosce: sto solo scherzando)


----------

